# Database Discussions > Sybase >  ASE 12.5 TLI --> Sockets

## Frank

Hello,

does anyone know how to obtain a socket descriptor of a remote host within a thread.
I want to use Sybase ASE 12.5 on a Solaris 8 system.

With Sybase ASE 11.92 it is possible to use TLI for network connections. In one of my programs I  have implemented the functions
srv_thread_props(, CS_GET, SRV_T_ENDPOINT,,,)

t_getname(endpoint,,)
...
taddr2uaddr(...,...)
in order to obtain the corresponding IP address.

Unfortunately with Sybase 12.5 t_getname() does not work well. So instead of TLI sockets should be used for network communication and t_getname() should be substituted by 
getpeername(s,,)
which needs to know the descriptor s of the socket corresponding to the remote host.

How may I obtain s ???

Thanks a lot,
Frank.

----------

